

Few things in Javascript annoy me quite as much as the damn comma... - exratione
http://www.exratione.com/2011/06/damn-comma.php

======
nxn

      [ "Why not just use"
      , "this indentation style"
      , "to avoid the problem"
      , "in the first place?"
      ]

